# My $10 digiscope setup.



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So I've mentioned it before and I thought I linked pictures before, probably did... but darned if I can remember where I did. So, for SW who asked again for info I'll repost. Basically this is super duper simple, really cheap and in the field its worked FANTASTICALLY.

To starters I like the phone cases that are two piece, flexible cushion inner part with a harder shell that clamps over the corners. Its protected my phone from more drops than I'll admit over the years. As a bonus, for this digiscope project I bought a second case to use the outer shell part with the adapter popriveted on. This allows me to swap backs when I might need to video something, or leave it off when I'm at work during the week. You can use velcro to hold the pvc cap on (I tried it) but ended up just pop riveting it on.

Next, carefully measure the diameter of your eyepiece (or just take you scope with you) to your favorite plumbing supply store, try the various end caps and adapters to find something that fits closely to your eyepiece barrel. You can run a few wraps of electrical tape on the inside of a too loose cap to tighten it up. In my case my cap was just a little two snug, so I used a barrel sander in a drill press to open up the inside of the cap so it slipped off and on easily.

Once you have the case back, and a piece of ABS/PCV that fits your eyepiece, drill out a good sized hole that the camera will look through, I used a 1" spade bit and carefully took my time.

After that, put the camera in the case, align the cap with the back so the camera looks through the hole dead center, make some marks. Remove cap, remove back, drill holes then pop rivet it all together. I drilled one additional hole in the side of the cap for a set screw. In my picture I have a steel cap screw I had laying around, but stores like CalRanch or AceHArdware sell nylon screws to keep from marring your finish. My overall cap fits snug enough I dont seem to use the setscrew much, even when shooting horizontal.

Thats about it... from the pictures you can see how easy this really was... the cap cost under $1, the phone cases you can get on ebay for $5-7.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/23120965476...49&var=530430346895&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice! I'm going to make one. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh and to make super sharp, super crisp pictures use a wireless release with your phone. Vibration is the bane of photography. These allow you to center up the scope, let it settle, then take a picture without touching it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetooth-R...hash=item488fc39f35:m:m5dxWFItGULjzdM-9VazjsA

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I know what I want for Christmas 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you still use the inner liner then when you use the adapter, just showing the outer portion in the pics?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> Do you still use the inner liner then when you use the adapter, just showing the outer portion in the pics?


Yes.

I basically bought 2 complete cases of the same type. The inner liner always stays on the phone and I swap out the outer portions when I want to digiscope or not. Makes it simple. A person could use a single piece case and do the same thing, if that case is easy to slip on and off.

Really all you need is a piece of plumbing that attaches to the eyepiece barrel, and anything else to hold the phone. Cheap cases on ebay are perfect.

-DallanC


----------

